# Ohio River Blues action



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Lynn and I slimed up the new boat pretty good this past weekend, Duracats had a tournament in Mount Vernon, Indiana which is our favorite pool to fish, we took second place with 6 fish and 135.80# that's a 22.63# average Lynn had a 33.80# Flathead and I followed it with a 23 and 33 pound Blues,also would like to thank Norb (NLCatfish) for the hot tip on the Skipjacks we got 40 of them and all were in the 2# range, I owe you one there buddy the fresh bait was a major key for us..............Doc


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats on your & Lynns catch & 2nd place finish! I fished A small tourny west of Cinci on Sunday & didnt fare to well had trouble with catching any good ones keep up the good work & good luck this season......Abu65

P.S. I just checked out the results page that was a close 2nd as well. Congrats


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Very nice....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Doc and Lynn!! those are great fish!!!
Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guysReal nice fish!!!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish Doc


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice Cats there Doc & Lynn!!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats on 2nd place.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Doc and Lynn. Great looking fish!!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Way to go! Glad to see some big fish on the board and in the boat!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Doc it is good to see that you were able to get some of those skipjacks for bait. With river going back up so high it will be some time before anyone will be able to load up on them. I am sure those Cats gave you all a real fight. Congrats on your 2nd. place finish. With the Ohio going so high again llok like mid-may before I can try to get my boat on the river. I am really itching to go after some of those blues. Titght lines to all.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to see Tim and Lynn still hammering the cats.......THE CATKING !!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Can't think of a better way to break in the new rig than with a good showing like that. Bet the boat handled better once you slimmed it up some.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice blues....


----------

